# ball python genetics



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

can anyone help me please
what would a 

lesser pastel x bumble bee 

lesser pastel x pinstripe 

lesser pastel x lesser platty

lesser pastel x lesser pastel

thanks to any help.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

bugsandinsects said:


> can anyone help me please
> what would a
> 
> lesser pastel x bumble bee
> ...


think thats it


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Pastel BluEL's for the 3rd one.

Pastel and Super Pastel BluEL's for the last one too.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Pastel BluEL's for the 3rd one.
> 
> Pastel and Super Pastel BluEL's for the last one too.


 
didnt know there was a pastel bel but add it to the 1st 1 aswell then and superpastel bel :2thumb:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> didnt know there was a pastel bel but add it to the 1st 1 aswell then and superpastel bel :2thumb:


How do you get BluEL's from the first pairing?


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> How do you get BluEL's from the first pairing?


 
s##t lol you dont :blush:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

nicole horsell said:


> s##t lol you dont :blush:


You had me thinking I was going mad there


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Pastel and Super Pastel BluEL's for the last one too.


+ super pastel lesser...


----------

